# Command & Conquer die ersten 10 Jahre



## freibier47906 (27. Januar 2012)

Sacht ma,bin ich blind,oder kann man den Installationpfad nicht wählen/verändern? Hab zumindest nix gefunden. Andere Frage,muß bei WIN 7 64bit immer noch was beachtet werden,was Installation und Spielstart betrifft?


----------



## freibier47906 (29. Januar 2012)

Hmmm,wenn keiner ne Idee hat,muß es wohl doch auf die Windowspartition...ist schon blöd,wollte die eigentlich von Spielen sauber halten.


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2012)

Kann man irgendwo einstellen. Schon Jahre her seit ich die Spiele installiert habe.


----------

